# CORNER RADIUS JIG



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

I could not get myself to spend $60 for this so I designed my own and had my buddy make it for me on a 3D printer. I can make some copies of these out of MDF/Plywood if anyone would like one let me know.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Awesome. I saw those "jigs" popping up from several makers, and for a round corner they did seem a bit much.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

*Item 124220* Model 124220
Quick Corner Four Pack
$22.99

Check out this 4 pack set from Woodcraft. Pretty useful for not a lot of dough.
Just enter the 6 digit product code in the Woodcraft home page search box to find it. I have had this set for years and use it a LOT.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-corner-four-pack


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

*Item 124220* Model 124220
Quick Corner Four Pack
$22.99

Check out this 4 pack set from Woodcraft. Pretty useful for not a lot of dough.
I have had this set for years and use it a LOT.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/quick-corner-four-pac


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

That is a good find but i wanted it to be used on my Router with a flush trim bit. Like this…...
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-corner-radius-routing-templates?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content={adtype}&utm_campaign=PL&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Top%20Sellers&msclkid=b6ec684f7237195e3cba34ea8914a46b


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I though you wanted to just mark radii. Oh well.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

DIY give a lot of satisfaction regardless of cost.


----------

